# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Review: Premium complete CO2 system (500 l) from CO2 Art

## AquaticQuotient.com

Nathan Hill has been long-term testing this bit of kit, which he highly recommends.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

